# QiGong / Nei Gong



## Cyber Ninja (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello everyone. Does anyone know of any good Qigong or Nei Gong dvd's or books I could use to study at home? Thanks in advance...


----------



## lhommedieu (Sep 18, 2005)

Tim Cartmell's book on Xing Yi Nei Gong is excellent.  You can get it at:

http://www.shenwu.com/books.htm

There is also a companion video, but I think that the book is better.

Tom Bisio has a great Tien Gan DVD.  It may not be listed on his website, but you can email him for it:  www.tombisio.com

Regards,

Steve Lamade


----------



## pete (Sep 18, 2005)

you probably shouldn't depend solely on books and videos.  if you don't have a good teacher in your area, you may want to attend a seminar to get started.  if that too is impossible, let me suggest Dr Yang Jwing-Ming's materials at www.ymaa.com.  his books are well oranized and well written, and the production quality of his videos (especially those available on DVD) are excellent.  from what i've seen, they are the best chance if self-study is the only option.  and yes, Dr Yang does travel the seminar circuit, so you can eventually catch up and get live instruction...

hope this helps.
pete


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you for the response guys. If anyone else has more information, please post.


----------



## Dancing Dragon (Nov 13, 2005)

My personal favorite book on Chi Gung is *Ch'i: The Power Within* by Geoff Pike & Phyllis Pike. I got a more in-depth look into Pa Tuan Tsin and chi work. I highly recommend this book if you're interested in learning Pa Tuan Tsin chi gung or if you just want to learn more about the usage and how to live a healthier life.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you very much Dancing Dragon.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

Henry Look referred to an inexpensive book he has on the subject...but I don't know where it's available.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 14, 2005)

Arnisador,

Let me know if you know the name of the book. You can look up any book you like on www.fetchbook.info, and 95% of the time if it is still in print, it will show where to buy.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

I can't find it...he said that he had copies and that the seminar host, Dug Corpolongo (whose picture appears in the current issue of IKF, in the "Can Kung Fu Be Saved?" article), had some too. But I didn't see the book so I can't make a recommendation.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2006)

pete said:
			
		

> you probably shouldn't depend solely on books and videos. if you don't have a good teacher in your area, you may want to attend a seminar to get started. if that too is impossible, let me suggest Dr Yang Jwing-Ming's materials at www.ymaa.com. his books are well oranized and well written, and the production quality of his videos (especially those available on DVD) are excellent. from what i've seen, they are the best chance if self-study is the only option. and yes, Dr Yang does travel the seminar circuit, so you can eventually catch up and get live instruction...
> 
> hope this helps.
> pete


 
pete has given you very good advice, find a teacher. The study of Qi Gong for health can do exactly the opposite effect if done wrong.

There are also different Types of internal (Nei) Qi Gong

Dr Yang has seminars in various places throughout the year. I have only been to his Boston Seminars for Tai Chi, I learned some Tai Chi Qi Gong this way.

Dr Yang's books are good; your textbook on Qi Gong, and his DVD on The Eight Pieces of Brocade (Ba Duan Jin) is pretty good too 
Mantak Chia's books can be good as well.

I will have to look through what I have and get back to you with others


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 10, 2006)

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> Tim Cartmell's book on Xing Yi Nei Gong is excellent. You can get it at:
> 
> http://www.shenwu.com/books.htm
> 
> ...


 
I agree, Tim Cartmell's book on Xing Yi Nei Gong is excellent.

I do not know Tom Bisio, but I will check it out.


----------



## Nobody (May 12, 2007)

The best i have seen as far as books an the Qigong go is from Jerry Allen Johnson the name of the book "Chinese Medial Qigong Therapy:A Comprehensive Clinical Text"!  The book is about Qigong an meditation form Traditional Chinese Medicine Doctors text is about the subcontext is about the basic use of meditation in the art forms an the medical field, 1086 pages.  Teaches every thing from specific meditation practices to how they effect the medicine.

I liked Tim Cartmels book on Xing Yi Nei Gong an on Shuai Joa(Chinese Wrestling).


----------



## cwalker (Nov 6, 2007)

My favorite book on the subject is "Chi Gung: Chinese Healing, Energy and Natural Magick" by L.V. Carnie.     She begins by covering the fundamental principles of Chi Gung and then moves onto discussing some wonderfully diverse ways to train yourself to increase your awareness of Chi that go beyond many of the formal systems I've encountered.   She focuses on learning to have fun, while also developing focus and cultivating your sensitivity to the flow of Chi within and around your body.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 6, 2007)

> Hello everyone. Does anyone know of any good Qigong or Nei Gong dvd's or books I could use to study at home? Thanks in advance...


 I think a book thay deals with theories would be the best choice. Not so much Qigong exercise but theories the who,what,when,how and why. I think Jwing Ming Yang does a good job in it. I find myself going back to the Yellow Emperor's classic many times.
But a teacher is one of the best sources one who can explain the theories of what is going on that I find is becoming rarer because as I am seeing people are mixing Qigong with Yoga and whatever else they can find and are missing proper theory within Qigong. So my advice to you as a Qigong teacher is to learn your theories in that way as well even if you do find a teache you can tell if they are a good one or not.


----------



## CMyers0323 (May 17, 2022)

Hello! A friend of mine wants to start their Nei Gong journey. They are a complete beginner to all of this. Any suggestions for exercises or anything to help them before starting their journey? They don't have the best focus and have no prior experience in Nei Gong but are extremely determined to make this a part of their life. Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2022)

Cmyers0323 said:


> Hello! A friend of mine wants to start their Nei Gong journey. They are a complete beginner to all of this. Any suggestions for exercises or anything to help them before starting their journey? They don't have the best focus and have no prior experience in Nei Gong but are extremely determined to make this a part of their life. Any advice is greatly appreciated


The Root of Chinese Qigong 2nd. Ed.: Secrets of Health, Longevity, & Enlightenment by Yang Jwing Ming 

Simple Qigong Exercises for Health: Improve Your Health in 10 to 20 Minutes a Day Paperback by Yang Jwing Ming

Yiquan and the Nature of Energy by Fong Ha
​


----------



## CMyers0323 (May 17, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> The Root of Chinese Qigong 2nd. Ed.: Secrets of Health, Longevity, & Enlightenment by Yang Jwing Ming
> 
> Simple Qigong Exercises for Health: Improve Your Health in 10 to 20 Minutes a Day Paperback by Yang Jwing Ming
> 
> ...


Thanks! These books would be a good beggineds guide to strengthening the Yi and of course providing information on nei gong then right? 

I do have another friend who's also "new" but just can't seem to make any progress in their journey. I know it's a general question but what could be the cause of this? I'm not them but they say they try to do the methods given and just can't seem to make anytbing happen


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 17, 2022)

Cmyers0323 said:


> Thanks! These books would be a good beggineds guide to strengthening the Yi and of course providing information on nei gong then right?
> 
> I do have another friend who's also "new" but just can't seem to make any progress in their journey. I know it's a general question but what could be the cause of this? I'm not them but they say they try to do the methods given and just can't seem to make anytbing happen



Best advice I can give, find a teacher. Simpler Qigong forms are fine, but the more advanced, without a teacher, can be dangerous


----------



## CMyers0323 (May 17, 2022)

Xue Sheng said:


> Best advice I can give, find a teacher. Simpler Qigong forms are fine, but the more advanced, without a teacher, can be dangerous


Thanks! I'll tell them as for the friend who's having issues with making progress would there be anything else they should possibly try? I'm not sure if it's a weak Yi or what


----------

